# Need a new hydration pack, what about these?



## jjc155 (Aug 9, 2011)

My 10 year old Camelback hydration pack is about to give up the ghost so I'm looking for a new one. 

Looking at either the Osprey Raptor or Syncro. Both seem to be geared towards cycling with some cycling specific features. Sizes are close as is price. Think there is .5liter difference in H20 capacity between the two.

Anyone have either and can recommend or shoot them down? 

Any others I should be considering?

J-


----------



## Dr Evil (Sep 20, 2015)

I have tried different packs over the last few years. I just recently changed from a Camelbak Skyline to a Camelbak Chase vest and think I have found a keeper. The bladder may be smaller than you want (50 oz) but it is perfect for me for my 2-4 hour rides. Haven't run out of water yet. I can add a water bottle in my cage if necessary. I am trying to go as light and efficient as possible on my back. The vest has front storage which is great for things I would want to quickly grab without taking my pack off. It has enough room for my keys, phone, multi-tool, mini pump, first aid kit, bars/energy cubes, digital tire gauge, etc. Holds real snug and higher then the Skyline, which is a lower carrying pack. I thought I would prefer the lower carry but after using both, the Chase is way more comfortable to me. It stays put off of small jumps and drops instead of floating up my back. All in all a great buy. Love the olive color too. Camelbak Chase Bike Vest | Jenson USA


----------



## Troutbum23 (May 29, 2018)

I have the Raptor 10 and love it! It's definitely geared toward cycling and is nice and streamlined! I never leave home without it!


----------



## jjc155 (Aug 9, 2011)

Troutbum23 said:


> I have the Raptor 10 and love it! It's definitely geared toward cycling and is nice and streamlined! I never leave home without it!


Cool thanks for the reply and insight.

J-


----------



## Loch (Apr 29, 2011)

I say Raptor. I have the smallest one. The side pockets are nice for quick access and makes for good sturdy hip retention. 3L res. I love the tool roll that was included.


----------



## k9adv (Mar 17, 2018)

I greatly prefer packs with shove it type pockets, like the ones on the Raptor. 
Those pockets are great for wet items.


----------



## 6280 (Nov 27, 2016)

I also have the Raptor. Perfect for the 2-4hour summer rides. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

I really like my Dakaine Drafter 14L.


----------



## jjc155 (Aug 9, 2011)

thanks for the additional info guys

J-


----------



## Pedalon2018 (Apr 24, 2018)

jjc155 said:


> thanks for the additional info guys
> 
> J-


Thule has a new line this year called Vital 3,6 or 9. I have the 3. Thin, narrow and rides low. Carries 3 25 g inflators, Silica tool kit, tube, wallet, keys and personal protection on certain days. Best hose retainer I have seen using seven magnets and always flips back in place. Comes in Blue or black. I paid 80.00 USD. Very happy so far.


----------



## Pedalon2018 (Apr 24, 2018)

Nubster said:


> I really like my Dakaine Drafter 14L.
> 
> View attachment 1201444


Now that's a big boy!


----------



## MudderNutter (Oct 23, 2014)

I have a syncro 10, and dig it for big backcountry rides. It has more room inside of it than the equivalent raptor if that matters to ya. The mesh back on it is really nice. The syncro used to be my only hydration pack, but it is more than I want to take on rides under 3 hours... so I picked up a camelbak rogue for 50 bucks. Great compliments to eachother!


----------



## guido316 (Apr 20, 2018)

I have a Raptor 10 and love it. Plenty of room, with multiple pockets .


----------



## k2rider1964 (Apr 29, 2010)

I have the Raptor 10 and then bought the 14 for the larger carrying capacity of gear for longer rides where I carry a jacket, knee pads, etc...


----------



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)

Camlebak Volt and Skyline owner. Until you have tried low riding lumbar packs, you really don't know what you are missing. A revolutionary design, with top of the line fit and finish.


----------



## guitarguy (Jul 26, 2017)

+1 for the Raptor!

I just bought my first hydration pack and have been on 5-6 rides with it. Bye bye bottles. I was worried about comfort and it moving around and stuff...but honestly I barely notice it while riding. Fit is amazing. 

I went with the 14 over the 10 because after reading lots of reviews that said the weight difference is minimal, I’d rather have a slightly larger pack and leave it mostly empty than have a smaller one and one day need some extra space (whether for a longer ride, or a hike, etc).


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

Pedalon2018 said:


> Now that's a big boy!


Actually not as big as it looks. Here it is next to my helmet...It's very comfy and the reservoir is down low and sits horizontally rather than tall so it really helps keep the weight on the hips.


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

guitarguy said:


> +1 for the Raptor!
> 
> I just bought my first hydration pack and have been on 5-6 rides with it. Bye bye bottles. I was worried about comfort and it moving around and stuff...but honestly I barely notice it while riding. Fit is amazing.
> 
> I went with the 14 over the 10 because after reading lots of reviews that said the weight difference is minimal, I'd rather have a slightly larger pack and leave it mostly empty than have a smaller one and one day need some extra space (whether for a longer ride, or a hike, etc).


my Raptor 14 is 4 years old now. It has been through quite a lot. I use it not only on my bike, but also on the job...from August to November it is on my back at least 4-6 hours a day. Just this past month, the bite piece started to form a crack that lets water leak out. Gonna replace that and will beb good to go.


----------



## jjc155 (Aug 9, 2011)

Ended up picking up a Syncros 10 today. Spent about an hour at REI trying on the Raptor, Syncros and another (I think viper) along with a couple other bands, loading them with some stuff and wearing them . The Syncros 10 won based on the fit and comfort plus the mess “suspension” back panel. I like the way it fits and is nice and narrow. Should work out great and keep me from carrying more than I need lol. 

Funny thing is one of the guys that was working in the cycle area said he was going back and forth about the raptor vs Syncros. Lol. 

Thanks for all that contributed to this thread. Hopefully it helps others who search for similar info. 

J-


----------



## Arebee (Sep 13, 2012)

Cool. Fit is a huge part of it. No matter how good the pack is, or how many people give it five stars, if it doesn't feel right on you, it's not the right pack. I ended up with the Raptor 14 for that very reason. Functionally, I liked it just as much as the Camelbak Mule NV, but after trying both of them on, the Raptor was just more comfortable to me.

You'll also love Osprey's "All Mighty" guarantee if something happens to your pack. I broke the chest strap clip (with magnet) when it got closed in my car door. I emailed them a picture of it and they sent me TWO, no questions asked!


----------



## siata94 (Jan 27, 2013)

late to the thread but Syncro 10 here, can't imagine ever using another pack w/out that separate mesh panel again...


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

My Dakaine has something similar...a mesh panel that holds the actual pack off my back. Works great. I've yet to have a soaked back after a ride because of my pack.


----------



## abegold (Jan 30, 2004)

Vaude Hyper 14+3. Excellent breathability so less sweat. $61 at Bikeinn. Very comfortable, light, tough and it expands from 14 to 17 liters by a zipper for the days you need extra stuff. I use it biking, hiking and skiing. Rain cover included.


----------



## jjc155 (Aug 9, 2011)

First ride today with my new Syncro 10 and it worked perfect. Very comfortable. 

J-


----------



## motard5 (Apr 9, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

I have an EVOC Stage 18L pack that replaced an Osprey Talon 22.

I like the EVOC a lot. Carries really nicely. Comfy. Some nice organization for tools so I don't have to dig around for those things when I need them. Built-in rain cover and helmet carry straps that stow away when not in use.


----------



## Thoreau (Jun 15, 2017)

Fwiw, I've added a couple packs to the fleet in the last couple weeks. All depends on the type of ride, but generally:

short rides locally: no pack. swat bibs and swat storage on bike, plus a large water bottle on frame tend to do the trick (usually under 1.5 hours/12 miles.)

Same short local rides, but in summer: had to deviate a bit because the heat upped the ante on water needs. I've only used each of them once so far, but both worked well to add water capacity: Osprey Syncro 3 (the smallest one) and the Camelbak Repak LR4.

I have a lotta Osprey gear for backpacking, so the 'air speed' suspension on the Syncro was a no-brainer... fan-damn-tastic airflow, easily fit my 3 liter Source bladder in there as well. Really didn't even notice it despite riding in Phoenix with it.

Ran the Repack through the wringer last night on a ~12 mile ride and it worked out just as well, although does block bib pockets (as did the syncro, but i was still able to get to the one to shove my phone into for slightly quicker access.)

Probably not done shopping on this front though as the Camelbak Chase vest, and Osprey Duro 1.5 look like damn good options, and allow for quick phone access for snapshots and crap. The shorts I usually wear don't have pockets big enough to cram a phone into (Galaxy S9+) so either the front-strap pockets of the vest type packs, or my SWAT pockets tend to be relied on.

Longer rides: haven't needed more than my Camelbak KUDU 12 yet. Hefty, not great airflow, but that's to be expected for a pack with the armor padding in it.


----------



## MozFat (Dec 16, 2016)

I bought a no name pack with a 2litre bladder from a big box stores in south Africa. It's done 2 years so far with no issues. Looks as good quality wise as the last Camelbak I had. 
Bladder looks well made,big mouth threaded filler, decent bite valve that can be locked, magnetic clip to secure the hose to the shoulder strap. Decent functional generic hardware. Pack with functional storage.
Less than half the cost of the big name stuff. Sure there is super cheap and nasty stuff around, but some of the less vaunted brands can get the job done


----------



## dirtrider76 (Sep 19, 2012)

I have a Osprey Raptor14 for winter and long rides and a Viper9 for shorter local stuff. Osprey stuff has been great and they contacted me about my pack being covered under warranty after I posted on here about it being torn. Sent it back and no questions asked sent me a brand new pack.


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

dirtrider76 said:


> I have a Osprey Raptor14 for winter and long rides and a Viper9 for shorter local stuff. Osprey stuff has been great and they contacted me about my pack being covered under warranty after I posted on here about it being torn. Sent it back and no questions asked sent me a brand new pack.


yep...I have been very happy with them as well...sent me new bite valve covers with no problem...pack is ready for more years of service


----------



## randum (May 17, 2016)

platypus duthie 10 am

has the suspension float thing, so there is a gap left between my bag and my back, good for airflow and prevents less sweating

i was going to buy a camelbak, but based on my findings, it seems you pay more for less.


----------



## dman_mb1 (Jan 19, 2007)

I have an Osprey Viper 10 (maybe no longer made?). Excellent comfort and durability, adequate volume, but the shape isn’t efficient for quick use on the trail. The zippers don’t open the pack wide enough for easy access or to stuff things in, which requires taking everything out or putting them in one by one. Not fun when you need a tool or energy bar that’s worked its way to the bottom of the pack. Its also hard to stuff in bulky but compressible items like jackets, so I don’t feel I can use all the volume it has. Finally, the elastic mesh outer sleeve has lost its elasticity so isn’t very secure. My wife’s Mule seems much better in space utilization and access, but I love the Osprey/Nalgene bladder and valve. Looking at a Raptor or Syncro but the Dakine looks good.


----------



## offroadcmpr (Apr 21, 2012)

dman_mb1 said:


> Finally, the elastic mesh outer sleeve has lost its elasticity so isn't very secure.


I hate how they do that on backpacks. The elastic degrades well before the backpack itself does. Leaving pockets and such unusable. I've passed over packs before due to too much elastic.


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

I burned through two Osprey Raptor 14, got about two seasons out of each before the pulls started breaking and the bag developed holes and tears. If you don't ride a lot, don't get too sweaty, and want a nice all purpose day pack, it's worthy.

I just upgraded to an EVOC Stage 12l, now that's a pack! The Stage carries 3l without a hitch, cool stretchy waist band, plenty of places to stash gear, awesome helmet carrier that holds my face mask and pads securely, and it is very well constructed. 

I could easily see carrying a second bladder with the Stage, whereas the Osprey felt overloaded with a full 3l bladder.

I've got big packs for overnights and cold weather epic adventures, but for day rides and warm weather epics, the Stage is bomber. 

Not all packs are well defined by their stated volume. The Stage 12l swallowed all the gear I moved from the Raptor 14l and had room to spare, whereas the Raptor felt packed with that same gear. 

The Stage does not come with a bladder, so expect to pay a little more. 

My fav bladders are the revised Osprey with slide closure and the Platypus with slide closure.


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

"My fav bladders are the revised Osprey with slide closure and the Platypus with slide closure."

+1 on the osprey.

i've been using a syncro 10 for about a year now and have been pretty happy with it.


----------



## hiro11 (Dec 29, 2011)

I love my Osprey Raptor 14. Well made, durable, very comfortable, tons of room, practical features and very stable. I even use it for endurance gravel racing.


----------



## MCHB (Jun 23, 2014)

Nubster said:


> I really like my Dakaine Drafter 14L.
> 
> View attachment 1201444


I have the 18L version in black and it's awesome! In the winter I pull the bladder out and the bottom side pocket will easily hold two Yeti 18 Rambler's (I carry the third on my bike).


----------

